# u gotta see this



## aandryiii (Mar 2, 2009)




----------



## Guest (Jun 6, 2010)

Nice! Thats some nasty looken stuff! The over vids with those are pretty good also.


----------



## Bootlegger (Dec 18, 2008)

lol....He don't have the power that the others have.


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

as my old buddy masher would say let it eat!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

nice! :rockn:


----------



## Greystorm (Jul 11, 2010)

sick vids nothing like can-ams eating skeg!


----------



## drtj (May 3, 2009)

they sure are slinging chunks


----------



## Masher (Jan 16, 2009)

Let er Eat!


----------



## rowdy-outty (Jul 28, 2010)

great video


----------



## 06BRUTEFORCE (Jun 17, 2010)

anyone know where these are filmed at? Looks awesome!


----------



## BigIzzy (May 24, 2009)

that stuff looks like the skeg up here, fun stuff


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

wow masher is alive


----------



## HondaGuy (Mar 2, 2010)

Nice!


----------



## Eight (Mar 24, 2010)

Cool, I wonder how turbos do in the mud.


----------



## 08GreenBrute (Jul 13, 2009)

id like to ride up there at least once, it looks like some good ridding


----------



## Roboquad (Sep 8, 2009)

I'm gonna go to the garage and give my bike a hug.... I love it!


----------



## byrd (Jul 14, 2009)

lol a hug huh... when i miss mine i take it for some wheelies in the yard


----------



## Polaris (May 1, 2011)

haha those guys are in canada ive been watching their vids for a while now and thats nothing! watch this vid of them!


----------



## Waddaman (Oct 3, 2010)

Yup, that's pretty much the only mud we have up here. (except the prairies, they have both) Its bottomless, if you stop your done. I actually went out yesterday and did some mud riding, brought the camera to finally get some videos.. tryed to turn it on, batteries were dead...:aargh4: I may have some next weekend.


----------



## 88rxn/a (Mar 2, 2009)

we have close to the same type of mud here. bottomless MUCK. first rider is usually OK but the next guy gets stuck.
LOTS of fun.


----------



## chevzr2 (Nov 25, 2009)

we ride stuff like that every week here in manitoba! those vids ain't nothing, its when you see the trees and grass moving 20 feet away from you, then you know your in some muskeg!! we did a ride last summer, tried a new trail, 15 bikes, 7 of us went ahead down a new trail and got about 200 yards down it and could not move anymore, took us 3 hours to get all the bikes out of there, killed 3 batteries, 2 winches and 3 bikes blew axles! i parked mine on what i thought was high ground when i got unstuck to try and help get everyone out and in 10 minutes it sank to the tops of the tires!


----------



## Waddaman (Oct 3, 2010)

Yea it is fun, first person through is only person through that hole usually, unless the second bike is much bigger. But yea getting stuck in it and trying to get out is no fun.


----------



## bigbrute715 (Dec 1, 2009)

yeah both those vids were from the same day my buddy rides the white mud pro in the first vid, we have tons of stuff like that here also lots of water its pretty good riding though.


----------



## totheduals (Oct 27, 2010)

Both those vids were shot in Apr or May (can't remember) but the ground was still frozen in spots yet down below. Thats why in the first video the bikes are jumping all over the place. Hitting frozen spots!!!
If you search for Ostacruser's channel on youtube you'll find hundreds of vids of us Northern Canucks ripping skeg!!!


----------



## Roboquad (Sep 8, 2009)

a classic,never gets old...


----------



## primetime1267 (Aug 31, 2009)

Makes ya want to go out and RIDE!!!!


----------

